# .iso files, send help.



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 15, 2008)

Okay. So I just finished downloading 'The Damned' into my computer when I notice that it has a .iso extension. I try to play it and it doesn't work, so upon asking my computer-savvy stepdad for help he told me to install PowerISO, which I did.
I open that up and clicked on 'Mount' but it's not coverting anything. Nothing happens. Why is this and is there a better program to convert a .iso film into .avi or .mp4 or something. I don't feel like buying/renting the fim when it's sitting in my harddrive taking up space.

If this is in the wrong forum, please move.


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 15, 2008)

it's an image (probably a DVD image), not a movie file. Mount the image with whatever program (I prefer DaemonTools) and you should be able to play the movie through a DVD player.


----------



## PK (Sep 16, 2008)

.iso movie file sounds a little fishy to me. I use PowerISO and Daemon Tools.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay, thanks to those who replied, I found out what I was doing wrong.



Zhorken the Ocelot said:


> How to Ask Questions the Smart Way, specifically Describe the problem's symptoms, not your guesses and Describe the goal, not the step.  Read.  Please.


not gonna read but thanks anyway


----------

